# Opportunity is knocking



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Hey Guys and Gals.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">If you?re like me, I am always looking for something to better the ole financial situation. I came across an opportunity a couple weeksago and I am in the process of taking advantage of it. I have experienced success in this type of business in the past and know how to succeed.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">In business, there are times, when you just have to ?go for it?.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">If you would like to know more, just PM me with your email address or phone number. Or sent it to my home email of [email protected] after we talk, if you chose not to take advantage, you will not hear from me again concerning this. You have my word on that. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">You never know, unless you <U>listen and watch</U>.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Thanks for the read.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------

